# ISPConfig default Webpage wenn kein vHost angelegt



## Lebowski (26. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage: Wenn ich via http auf einen Alias meines Servers zugreife, den ich nicht explizit bei ISPConfig eingetragen habe (zum Beispiel über die IP direkt) kommt zur Zeit die Homepage des ersten Kunden... Ich hätte aber lieber gerne, dass eine default page angezeigt wird - oder noch besser die Anfrage gedropped wird... Ist das möglich?

lg,

Lebowski


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2012)

Ein Droppen der Anfrage ist beim apache so nicht vorgesehen, das mitd er Default page ist kein problem, Du musst nur eine anlegen. Da apache im Falle eines nicht vorhandenen vhosts immer den ersten anzeigt, muss nur eine neue Webseite erstellt werden die im Alphabet vor allen anderen Seiten kommt, es speilt dabei keine Rolle ob die Domain wirklich existiert.

Beispiel:

Domain: 0000meindefaultseite.tld


----------

